

Show HN: a FOSS Contacts Relationship Manager - aenario
http://mycozycloud.github.io/cozy-contacts/

======
PeterWhittaker
Why is my demo in French?

(Note: That's not a problem, I'm fluent, but it is very, very strange. I
started on the home page in English, hit the demo, and all of a sudden,
French. Stranger still there is no button or other control to let me choose
the language. My keyboard is set to Canadian English and I am not connecting
from a predominantly French area. AFAIK, my system settings are all anglo.)

~~~
gelnior
Hi Peter,

Thank you for the feedback. You can change the language in the settings page:
[https://demo.cozycloud.cc/#account](https://demo.cozycloud.cc/#account)

